# Miscarriage at 7 weeks..what should it feel like?



## Alibeebs

Hi folks,

I started bleeding yesterday and went to my GP who has said it is very likely to be an early mc, i will be around 7 weeks.

The bleeding has just been like a period, not heavy but still a bit of blood.
I have had slight cramping but not much else

Can anyone advise if i am likely to be having a miscarriage? or would my blood and pain be worse


----------



## kaths101

Hi, some woman do bleed during pregnancy and go on to have a prefectly healthy baby, but I have just had a miscarriage and mine started with a little bleeding and bad stomach cramps that gradually got worse over 3 days...
Have you got an EPU (early pregnancy Unit) near you - they can do a scan and check if everything is ok, though 7 weeks might be a bit early... if your really worried go to A&E - thats what I did.. Good Luck x


----------



## sarahjane10

Hi i was 7 weeks pregnant woke up bleading and cramps, just like a period went for a emergecy scan to be told i had a mc. 
I hold this is not what you are going through, just i did not bleed that much or was in to much pain.


----------



## MysMT

You will know when you miscarriage or if you are miscarrying.

I was spotting for a few days, then started bleeding. I went to the ER and they did an ultrasound and looked at the cervix and it was still closed. We were told we were having a threatening miscarriage. I continued to bleed for about a week, mostly light. I got a bit achey and then the day of the miscarriage I just knew it was going to happen. I got bad cramps like a period..and then within a few minutes I passed the baby. They had already given us a cup because I was so high risk for it anyway. As soon as I passed it the cramps stopped and then there was a lot of bleeding which eventually eased up when we got to the ER. You will know when something is wrong and if you are miscarrying. This was my first pregnancy and first miscarriage. I was about 8 weeks.

All I can say is, it is normal to bleed for some women, so don't give up hope. I have a friend who bled and was told she was having a threatening miscarriage just like me and she is continuing on with a healthy pregnancy. I just wasn't as fortunate. 

The main thing is to try and relax (even though I know thats hard) and don't worry. You will be okay and I will be praying for you.


----------



## Halley

I had a MC at 9 weeks, i started off spotting. Then two days later it turned into what was just like a regular period flow obviously with clots in. I didn't really have any pains - i don't know if i did and i didn't feel any because i was so numb about the whole thing.. or generally didn't have any. 
There are also woman who bleed through out their whole entire pregnancy and still have healthy babies. 
Good luck hun!


----------



## shedevil

i was about 7 - 8 weeks when i started bleeding..it was like a period for 4 days .i went to the hospital where they confirmed by ultrasound a miscarriage.i was booked for a d&c the next day.a few hours before i was due to go in,i started cramping and bleeding.it didn't stop and when i got to the hospital they took me in straight away.I think i was minutes away from passing out.The best thing to do is to confirm whether it is or not a miscarriage.Then you'll get told what will happen next.


----------

